# 7900 housing slack '10 Orca



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello,
I'm in the process of building up a 2010 Orca with DA 7900. Question is for those using 7900 or Ultegra 6700, the STI housing is so stiff, how much housing slack does your bike have? If someone has advice from learning the hard way, I'm all ears. 
As of now, the steer tube isn't cut, bars aren't wrapped, wires aren't installed. Shifter housing length is just making a gentle bend to the headbadge and seems okay straight on. Turning the bars lock-to-lock however, seem to pull the end off the headbadge not so much from being too short but instead, too stiff. Has anyone gone with aftermarket housing with more success rather than original STI? FWIW, on my previous bike with 7800, STI housing would crack within a season of riding at the frame cable stop. On the new bike, this stuff is so stiff and brittle, I don't think it will last. Thoughts?


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

A little follow up in case anyone was wondering;
I think it will be okay with the STI housing, What the complication was, on the right(or rear) cable, it has a barrel adjuster and it takes the smooth radius away from the housing by forcing it into a straight section when you expect the curve to be continuous. I simply cut a piece of housing a teenie bit longer from barrel adjuster to headbadge and it seems flexible enough.


----------

